# Eclipse Update Site aus mehreren Update Sites erstellen



## Gonzo17 (12. Jun 2009)

Hallo,

ich bin neu hier im Forum und hab mich auch schon auf die Suche nach Tipps zu meinem Problem gemacht, nicht nur hier im Forum. Aber irgendwie scheint alles, was ansatzweise funktionieren könnte, dann doch nicht das zu sein, was ich suche. Falls es hier doch einen Thread dazu gibt, entschuldige ich mich dafür, dann hab ich wohl einfach nicht richtig verstanden, wie ich das auf mein Problem anwenden kann. 

Also, was ich zusammenbauen möchte sieht folgendermaßen aus. Es soll eine Update Site entstehen, die ihre Inhalte nicht aus ihren lokalen Ordnern /features und /plugins holt, sondern von den Update Sites der Plugins selbst. Beispiel: ich möchte ein Plug-In wie FindBugs in meine Update Site anbinden, allerdings soll möglichst schon beim Laden meiner Update Site die standardmäßige Update Site von FindBugs angesprochen werden, um abzufragen, welche Plug-Ins zur Verfügung stehen. Der Sinn dahinter ist, dass man viele Plug-Ins, die man für gut befindet, in einer Update Site aufgelistet hat, zusätzlich kann man noch eigene Plug-Ins dort hinzufügen und diese Update Site an Andere weiterzugeben ist um ein Vielfaches leichter als jede Update Site von jedem einzelnen Plug-In weiterzugeben. 

Ich habe wie gesagt schon viel dazu gesucht, aber unglücklicherweise scheint es zu diesem Thema nichts Konkretes zu geben (keine Tutorials, nichts in der Eclipse-Hilfe, ...). Ein interessanter Ansatz war das "Archive Mapping" (site.xml -> Archives), ich dachte eigentlich, dass das die Lösung sein könnte. Allerdings hat meine Probiererei absolut garnichts gebracht, ich habe es nicht hinbekommen (kann aber halt auch an mir liegen). Die Suche nach dem Stichwort "Archive Mapping" ist im Internet irgendwie aussichtslos, in der Eclipse Doku wird dieser Punkt nichtmal aufgeführt. :bahnhof:

Letzte Hoffnung war dann noch das Attribut "associateSitesURL" für die site.xml (siehe hier). Aber auch das hat keinerlei Wirkung gezeigt. Was mich übrigens auch wundert: wenn ich in meiner site.xml bei einem Feature das Attribut "url" ändere, beispielsweise einfach leer lasse oder murks reinschreibe, dann ändert sich an dem Verhalten der Update Site merklich garnichts. Danach hat er mir die Plug-Ins immer noch problemlos aus den Ordnern /features und /plugins geladen. :bahnhof:

Wäre sehr dankbar für Antworten!

Viele Grüße


----------



## Wildcard (12. Jun 2009)

Schonmal dran gedacht einfach ein Profil auf Yoxos zu veröffentlichen?


----------



## Gonzo17 (12. Jun 2009)

Danke für deine Antwort!

Hab mir das mal angeschaut und ein bisschen probiert. Es ist natürlich nicht 100% das, was ich gesucht habe, aber es hilft mir auf jeden Fall, mein Vorhaben dahingehend umzusetzen. Was ich allerdings nicht genau feststellen konnte: wie füge ich da Plug-Ins hinzu, die ich selbst geschrieben habe? Diese Plug-Ins werden ja logischerweise nicht dort auftauchen, weil sie nur in meinem Eclipse existieren bzw im Netzwerk über eine eigene Update Site zur Verfügung stehen. 
Und was mich noch an der Sache stört. Da das ja immer als ganzes Eclipse-Paket verpackt wird, kann man ja nicht einfach so sein aktuelles Eclipse mit diesen bestimmten Plug-Ins updaten. Ich denke das wäre noch zu verkraften, aber mehr beschäftigt mich da schon die Version, die da für das Eclipse verwendet wird. Bei meinem Test-Profils wars jetzt 3.4.2, wird also immer die aktuellste Version genommen? Das fände ich eher unpraktisch, weil ich nicht sofort auf 3.5 umsteigen möchte.


----------



## Wildcard (12. Jun 2009)

Nein, für eigene PlugIns geht das natürlich nicht.
Vielleicht kannst du hiermit was anfangen:
http://www.java-forum.org/ides-und-...teilweise-fuer-lokales-intranet-spiegeln.html


----------

